# Hansel & Gretel



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

So my husband just found me the trailer for this movie. Sooo can't wait to go see it. And it comes out just before my birthday. Hope the link works!
http://www.imdb.com/rg/em_share/title_web/title/tt1428538/


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Ooooo, that movie looks cool MM!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

I heard about this!! I wanna see it too!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

wow, in 3D no less, should be fun


----------



## Perk-a-Dan (May 2, 2010)

Too adventurey for my tastes. I mean, there can only be one _Sleepy Hollow_ (1999). And I think fairy tales and classic legends are ripe for making into horror films. But studio heads don't have memories- _Van Helsing_ and _The Brothers Grimm_ were disasters. Time to pick another style. No more action-adventure fairy tale movies. PLEASE! How I long for something surreal feeling again. Like _Suspiria_ mated with _The Others_. And a flashy soundtrack, something that stands out. Something that almost feels cheesy. Something legitimately fun. Why do movies today only seem to know the _Pirates of the Caribbean_ brand of fun? Or, there idea of fun character stereotypes is _Zombieland_. I'd like to see less "badass" type characters.

What also might be fun is an anthology film with various storybook horror tales. Like _Bluebeard_, _Rumpelstiltskin_, ... and you know what story I've always wanted to see in movie-form? _Tailypo_. That used to creep the hell out of me as a kid.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

First I like the idea of twisting the tale a little of H & G! But the real problem with making a fairy tale is that Hollywood decides to go for gimmicks! The problem with Van Helsing and The Brothers Grimm was the story line. They take an old Gothic storyline that is meant to scare the pants off you, and then put a more modern spin on it. Things like the weapons they have to work with tend to be way ahead for their time. Fight scenes always seem to have some sort of martial art fighting in them. 

I mean if your going to make a fairy tale into a movie, do it with some respect to the author! If the stories are scary, then make the movie scary with keeping adherence to the storyline of the book. When Hollywood does these types of movies they just aren't believable!!!!

But again, I do like the idea of growing up H & G and taking on a new adaption of the story. It changes the whole picture from just remaking H & G.


----------

